

How Entrepreneurs are Funded: A Sketchbook  - cjy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U470xXKfDyE&feature=related

======
cjy
Credit cards are the #2 source of funding for young companies. I think the
availability of this form of credit (compared to other parts of the world) is
part of what makes the United States so entrepreneurial.

